# ich suche ein TCP/IP-Tutorial



## Smily0412 (24. September 2007)

Hoi,
der Titel sagt eigentlich alles: Ich suche für Java ein gutes Tutorial über TCP/IP.
Eine suche bei google hat bei mir nichts brauchbares ergeben. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen link zu einem guten tut geben könnte.
Denkbar wären für auch mich ein paar beispielcodes, in denen einfach auf der einen seite ein server erstellt wird, der andere code connectet und es werden ein paar Bytes hin- und her geschoben

(Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir zweiteres sogar lieber  )

thx,
Smily0412


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich persönlich finde es hier gut erklärt.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...16_007.htm#mjce211bfc28cb5b8fea6909ecccfb2178

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~amyles/tcpchat/
Vielleicht auch hilfreich. Bei google findet man genug, wenn man richtig sucht


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

Hier ein TCP Beispiel
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/245134-datei-mittels-tcp-uebertragen.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

@Thomas
Dein Beispiel ist aber um einiges laenger , kannst du noch vllt sagen was daran besser ist?


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Er sagt ja nicht, dass es besser ist. Er hat lediglich das gemacht, was gefragt war. Ein Beispiel gepostet. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Smily0412 (24. September 2007)

Danke für die antworten, ich glaube das müsste für den Anfang reichen 

gruß,
Smily0412


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Mhm, schlechter? Weils laenger is? *gg* Muss ja nen unterschied geben,  wann was besser ist. Weil sonst benutzt man immer die kurze methode


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Nur weil was länger ist, muss  es nicht schlechter sein. Beispiel Design-Pattern. Sie machen zum großen Teil wesentlich mehr arbeit, aber letztendlich erleichtern sie nachher die Arbeit und Pflege ungemein.

So wie ich Tom kenne, hätte er sicher kein schlechtes Beispiel gepostet.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Source code pflegen? Wozu?


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Es sind auch zwei unterschiedliche Beispiele, bei dem einen wird einfach Text gesendet und bei dem anderen wird eine Datei gesendet. 

Bei dem einen sind es zwei Klassen, bei dem anderen steht alles, weil es halt ein Beispiel ist ein einer Klasse (aber zwei Inner-Classes). Das eine ist ohne ExecuterService, das andere Beispiel mit. ;-)

MFG 

zEriX


----------

